# who here loves to drink?



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

I just started drinking not to long ago and i love the feeling so much. Its like an hour long orgasm. It just feels so good. I have control over it so far... but im worried it might get out of hand. I really want another problem in my life so ill have something new to overcome. Wow, i cant believe i just put that in words, thats really screwed up. But i keep thinking i want to get laid and i think alchol is the route, ive gotten close. Im thinking once i get laid, its not going to solve all my problems, but ill have different problems and i really want a new set of problems. Im so sick of the ones ive got. So, anyways, when i drink is the only time im not painfully sensitive to criticism. Thats part of the reason i like it so much. It just makes me feel so happy and warm and fuzzy, i feel like i can do anything when im drunk. 

By the way im not drunk now but lets say i am to save myself some embarrassment.


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

I know what you mean.
So far, being drunk is the only way to escape from my boring, lonley self.

I myself am sticking to twice a week, but I'm mostly counting down the days when I can drink again.


----------



## malcman (Jun 24, 2005)

I drink about twice a week when im with my friends It helps only if u don't over do it lol. I don't drink hard stuff or mixed drinks,just beer.


----------



## 13times (Dec 24, 2004)

kev said:


> I just started drinking not to long ago and i love the feeling so much. Its like an hour long orgasm.


Uhh...what are you drinking? :um


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I drink by default. I don't know what else to do with myself. Sometimes it makes me depressed, but usually it just helps pass time and helps me forget that I am bored and have nothing to do. In other words, alcohol is my girlfriend.


----------



## shaggy19024 (Sep 6, 2005)

I used to drink alot, it got kinda hard on me though, now i just drink 1-4 beers once and a while.


----------



## schitzophreniic (Dec 24, 2004)

Yea, i noticed it at first... but now i notice more and more my problems seeping into my mind when im drunk, kinda makes me more emotional.. so yea, sometimes i have a great time..


----------



## joon (Sep 10, 2005)

Wolfen said:


> So far, being drunk is the only way to escape from my boring, lonley self.
> .


Same for me as well.

Kev, I know how you feel about wanting a new set of problems. When I started to drink I'd feel more confident about myself, was definitely more talkative to people...but it was all short lived. Problems stacked on top of problems, it all came crashing down on me and it was more than I could handle.

I could tell you to be careful and not use alcohol as an escape, but that would be hypocritcal of me. I've been there, done that. Still do it.


----------



## PUSHGIRL (Sep 16, 2005)

kev said:


> Its like an hour long orgasm..


Hm, remind me to get my hands on some alcohol sometime soon!


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

I drink occasionally to relieve anxiety but i never let myself get too intoxicated.


----------



## americanguy (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey alchohol is also my g/friend..lol..She helps me out when Im lonely, boried, have anxiety, and just all out depressed..I tend to self medicate with alchohol about 4 times a week..Not a good idea..But does anyone else have any better ideas? I tried klnopin..what a joke..I can take about 10 of those pills and not feel relaxed..the only time i feel relaxed around other people is when I have a really good buzz or if Im asleep


----------



## skaredykat7 (May 18, 2005)

Just be careful, and watch your tolorance, if it gets to be where you have to keep drinking more drinks to feel drunk then you have a problem, my tolorance level is way out of control and I have gotten into legal problems because of my drinking, I quit drinking for two years and sarted drinking again, I thought my tolorance would be back down, but I'm an alcholic, so, it was right where I left off. I just look at it this way, if I am depressed or stressed out I try not to drink, because that's the time when it gets out of control and I have to get drunk and black out, then I forget anything I did, and am ashamed because I'm a looser...LOL the biggest thing for me is that I long to be social and once I've had enough to drink I think I wanna go out, which I never want to do, but that's when I should stop drinking because then I go out and get completely waisted and dont rememebr what happend or how I got home. Sorry I'm rambling, but just be careful!


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

Once in a while I'll have a 12 oz. beer when I get home from work to help me de-stress. I haven't been historically much of a drinker, so I still have a low tolerance for alcohol. I can get a decent buzz with just one! It's a mild emotional anesthetic, and I have to admit I like it. 

After just two in a row, I lose quite a bit of my introversion, have a little trouble with balance, and I have a crushing headache the next morning

I gotta be REALLY careful, because alcoholism does run in the family.


----------



## Blue J (Sep 7, 2005)

I know what you mean. I was always really uncomfortable with pubs and bars so I didn't start drinking until a couple of years ago.

Then I met some great friends and we ended up at the pub once or twice a week. I had so much fun. The anxiety was still there, but I could relax enough to have a good time.

I also thought that getting really drunk would help me to meet someone...at this point I'm happy with the idea of a one night stand...but it never worked. I could get drunk enough to dance (a big deal for me) but never enough to make a move on a guy.

J.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

shaggy19024 said:


> I used to drink alot, it got kinda hard on me though, now i just drink 1-4 beers once and a while.


Same for me.


----------



## r0ck0ut (Jun 17, 2005)

I got so bad I was drinking almost every night at the bar or at home I noticed it wasnt to good when I started drinking by myself. I cut back and drink maybe once a week now.


----------



## Norske (Sep 21, 2005)

I get the worst hangovers in the world so I have to severly restrict it. I also get really easily buzzed. Just two Heinkens will have me stumbling around. :lol

I hate it when my mind isn't sharp also so that's another reason I don't like to drink much. It's fun for a party though when everyone else is drunk.


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm a bit cautious about drinking because alcoholism is in my family (and apparently it is hereditry). When I go out with my friends I'll usually have a max of 4 or 5 drinks. The other week I had 2 1/2 Smirnoff double blacks and a few sips of Corona and I ended up throwing up heaps! It was so awful!  I think I didn't have enough to eat that night.. don't want to make that mistake again. I lost 5 kilos from it all! I am so lucky I didn't wake up with a bad headache.. just felt extremely nautious for 3 days.

My favourite drink is gin & tonic.. too bad it makes me tired.


----------



## RedBlueFish (Nov 11, 2003)

I drink a lot too, which I know isn't good. Drinking seems to be the only way I can escape from my loneliness, misery, hopelessness, depression, and all the other horrible things I feel about myself. I also have a hopeless history of alcoholism in my family and tbh I've actually ended up in the ER because of alcohol poisoning so I know I overdo it when I'm feeling especially horrible about life ... but at the same time, I love the feeling where alcohol makes me feel okay. It takes the pain away of being so lonely and miserable. Once I've had a few drinks I feel like I'm okay and I can actually do things that normally I'd be too depressed and unmotivated to do. Sometimes I'll be so depressed and miserable that I can't get out of bed, but once I have a few drinks I'm fine. :hide :afr


----------



## Jsmoke (Sep 28, 2005)

For me alcohol was an escape from boredom and a means of becoming more sociable. Yes, both did happen but it all turned out to be a short term fix. After the legal battles to keep my licence and a couple failed relationships due to the abuse I have been trying to stay away but it is difficult.


----------



## RedBlueFish (Nov 11, 2003)

It's difficult for me to stay away from it too especially when I get bored and lonely and feeling bad about myself. I just wish I never blacked out. :fall


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Last night I drank for the first "official" time (I mean, the first time where I had more than a few sips). By the time I finished my first Corona, I felt a bit drunk. The whole night I just had two Coronas, one shot of whiskey, and random swigs from other people's drinks. 

But, I must say, it was absolutely amazing, simply because all of my anxiety was gone. All of it!! Usually at a party, even with people I know, I will stay in one room in one spot the whole time (that is, if I even get the courage to go). But last night I walked around and went from conversation to conversation! On top of that, for some reason I always thought I would do something really stupid while drunk, but I was pretty aware of what I was doing and saying so I didn't really do anything stupid. A few people even asked me whether I was sober or not, I guess I hid my tipsyness pretty well.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

You want more problems?? I can't get rid of the ones I have. It must be nice to be at a place where you can want more difficulties. You must be a strong guy. I guess I'm a strong girl, but I wouldn't voluntarily take chances that can create new problems. I don't want any more.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

malcman said:


> I don't drink hard stuff or mixed drinks,just beer.


I personally don't understand the point of beer. It's so weak that I'd have to drink a ridiculous amount to get drunk and then I'd just spend the whole night peeing. I need something more potent, though hard liquor does have that "fire water" taste that I don't much care for.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> malcman said:
> 
> 
> > I don't drink hard stuff or mixed drinks,just beer.
> ...


I know what you mean which is why i used to prefer hard liquor. But it depends on the beer. If you go to a microbrewery or a restaurant it tends to be more potent, i only need two really (though my tolerance isnt that high). I like sierra nevada but i have to drink about 4 to be content. Its an awful lot of calories.

By the way, just an update on my original post, ive grown a little tired of drinking, i went to this party last weekend and it wasnt much fun, contrary to my expectaions and i had a really bad hangover. So im planning on drinking less from now on... just on special occasions with friends.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

It has changed my views on anxiety though. Now i just think to myself when im in a tough situation, "what would i do if i were drunk!"


----------



## house (Apr 7, 2004)

I drink occasionally but almost never get drunk.
A psychiatrist told me alcohol cause a temporary rush on seretonin and other neurotransmitters to the brain (this is the drunk feeling and why it feels so good/makes you happy) but afterwards it exhaust your supply and hampers productions so your brain seretonin levels are severly decreased and take weeks to gradually come back to their normal level. Since alot of people think SA is partially cause by a chemical imbalance, why to something to aggrivate it even more? I need all the seretonin I can get :b


----------



## Wrennie (Sep 12, 2005)

I used to drink to deal with anxiety and loneliness.. and, shamefully, I can suck down quite a bit of liquor with nearly no harmful effects. It was definately my solution for self-medicating for awhile. I don't even get hangovers, generally. The problem is that, if I get into the routine of drinking regularly (for awhile it was every weekend), I get more SA than before while I'm sober.. it is a depressant. The cumulative effect wasn't worth it. 
I'm lucky that I was able to drop out of drinking as easily as I started but I do have a policy now that I don't keep booze in the house - especially if I'm depressed. It's too tempting to want the escape. 
I also have meds now so I can't drink very often anyway.. if I did I know I would feel a nose dive.


----------



## coyasso (Dec 21, 2003)

It's like a little vacation from my problems, although my anxiety still exists, I am able to be someone else for a while, the me I think I want to be.


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

nothing_to_fear said:


> By the time I finished my first Corona, I felt a bit drunk.


Mmm... Corona is nice


----------



## murderedpsyche (Sep 11, 2005)

I like vodka. :drunk :lol


----------



## Sadiebean (Aug 24, 2005)

Wow! I guess it should have occured to me that a lot of other people with SAD would also be alcoholics or heavy drinkers -- whatever you want to call it. I started drinking in high school and it's been a problem for me since then. Ultimately, for me, it has made things worse, but I keep at it. I'd like to say I'll quit, but the thought of that scares the hell out of me. It doesn't help that my husband drinks more than I do. So, to sum this up, no, I don't love alcohol. I hate it, but I don't know what I'd do with myself if i didn't drink. Has anyone here kicked the habit? :stu


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

> Has anyone here kicked the habit?


im in the process.

it's been about a week so far. i flushed al of my booze down the toilet. i have no desire to ever drink again.

surprisngly enough, ive had no cravings, urges or anything. quitting smoking was pure hell the first week. this has been a breeze so far.


----------



## Peaches24 (Oct 8, 2005)

I used to drink heavily. I'm talking jack daniels shots. Until I ruined New Years Eve with my honey. He watched the ball drop while i watch the bottom of my toilet. It's just an escape to make you forget your problems but alcoholism is not a problem you want to have. I used to think drinking made me more social more interesting when i talked. I was just making a complete *** out my self which is more difficult to deal with than having SA.


----------



## Shinji (Aug 13, 2005)

I started drinking as soon as I got to college. It was the only fun I had, besides smoking weed. The times that I'm completely hammered are the only times I get to act crazy without being so self-conscious and anxious.


----------



## apprentice1 (Feb 9, 2005)

I have always drank and always hated it. I just knew it was the one way of getting social strokes so did it anyway, did it anyway. (At age 16 with a driver's license I was the one taking my two year younger friends to buy beer. I looked to young and even with my driver' license they wouldn't accept it and so we sent in our oldest looking 16 year-old and he had no trouble!) We would drive around and I would get drunk and puke and have to let someone else drive while I laid in the back seat sick....what we won't do to have friends...pathetic). Lots of people drink and they get tired and eventually go to sleep. I get more and more happy and wind up making a fool of myself until I black out, get mean or sentimental or any one of those horrible things that happen to drunks, but, hey, I don't remember later. My few friends let me know I was an *******, but they also offer me the next drink...did I say friends? My best friend has convinced me to not drink at home alone, and invites me out a couple of times a week for some reasonoable drinking and a meal and then he sends me on my way home and he goes on continuing to drink and hasn't the black-out problems I do, I guess. Just because he has had his apartment robbed by probable rent boys that he didn't pay, yeah, he's okay...??? I have two other friends and one can drink anything and everything all night and still maintain sobriety or similance thereof and get up a couple of hours later and do his job just fine without a hangover while I blacked out and have to call in sick to work for two days. I would rather be a druggie than an alchie, but sometimes the drugs give you the courage to think "ah, this time it will be okay"...and your feel friggin' desperate for contact and the new meds make you feel like you can do it now. Like now. I take Parnate, two tabs today so 20mg. and it was not enough to change my SA habits of hiding at home, lying on my bed awake with the tv on to whatever and now it is 4:30 p.m. and I can't take it anymore so I decided to take 2mg. of xanax and saw that I have a third of a bottle of white wine in the fridge and the xanax that I just had will soon break down the will-power to not go for it, thinking I am just going to stay home tonight anyway so what trouble can I get into. Now when I drink the third of the bottle of wine, I will be lit and want to go out for more and then the cycle starts all over. At least I have tomorrow off and limited funds. I feel like I should call AA or something. I know this is bad. I have another friend who earns really good and brings around Moy Chandon Champagne or other expensive wines and champagnes and I have no will power. I need to ask them to not do the offering and explain why. My room-mate drinks without problems and continues to ask me to drink with him too, even though I get really nasty to him in a black out. No one is here, I haven't been out of the house all week-end except to groery shop for junk food and am scared to go out on one the first really nice days even for a walk, because I am afraid I might see some of the nice people in the neighborhood and embarrass myself and be too nervous to talk to them, or too relaxed to make a fool of myself by talking a bunch of crap. What happens, happens...we shall see.


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

:banana


----------



## se7 (Nov 28, 2005)

I drink alot when I have to go out, it's the only way I can relax around people. I don't drink as much as I used to. While I was working I was drinking every lunch and every day after work, put on **** loads of weight.


----------



## Redferne (Feb 15, 2005)

I started to drink when my Mom died because the pain was too much and I had to numb myself somehow. I'm still struggling. :sigh


----------



## apprentice1 (Feb 9, 2005)

In case anyone is interested, an update to what happened last night. I decided I had to get out of the house so took 2mg. of valium on top of the 20mg. of Parnate I had taken that day. Just as I swallowed them I saw the third of a bottle of open white wine and yes I went for it. I managed to calm down enough that I found projects to do around the house (harlmless things, nothing like painting the living room...) and soon my room-mate/neighbor came home and asked if I was hungry and we had frozen pizzas together and in the end I felt just great, stayed home and was friendly with my roomate, and went to bed at 10:00p.m. Slept until 8:30 this morning, no hangover, a day off and feel like finally cleaning house and doing the ironing...took a Parnate and a 1mg. valium at the same time. They seem to work good together for me.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

...


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Redferne said:


> I started to drink when my Mom died because the pain was too much and I had to numb myself somehow. I'm still struggling. :sigh


sorry Redferne :hug


----------



## Randall (Apr 8, 2006)

Sadiebean said:


> Has anyone here kicked the habit? :stu


98 days and counting after a 20 year 'career'. Still feel like crap, tho. :lol


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't really drink that much. Most stuff I tried I just couldn't get into or just gave me migraines. I've never liked beer, the taste and smell has always been revolting to me. I think the only thing I've had that liked was some peach snapps?(I think thats what they're called). Even though i can have only about two of them before I get head pains.


----------



## shadowplay (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm not addicted to alcohol per se, but if I go more than a week without having a beer I start to get an itch. Good imported beer is the only thing that can scratch it.

Since I can't stand crappy beer right now I'm too poor to drink to excess more than once or twice a week.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

ODUN flushed all that booze down the toilet in October? I think you are still drinking, though, when I look back to another alcohol thread. Not criticizing, just saying.. I noticed. 

I drink almost every night. I have no friends that come over. I have to come see them, and even then it's whatever. Kinda boring. I can't see what else to do. I'd rather mainly smoke weed, but I can't get that all of the time. It's a much better thing to kill the time with compared to alcohol. I've cut down on beer, though. Getting drunk doesn't work because I know why I'm doing it. I don't have anybody. I make all these stupid posts on SAS saying I don't need/want a relationship. Don't listen to my ***. I want a relationship. I'm lonely as hell. Getting drunk by yourself compared to drinking with someone you are going to kiss, hold and make love to... much different.


----------



## apprentice1 (Feb 9, 2005)

*98 days!!!!!! GREAT*



Randall said:


> Sadiebean said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone here kicked the habit? :stu
> ...


Congratulations, Randall, I think that is about the most courageous thing a person has to do, I don't like myself because I can't and still drink and blackout and hear horrible stories and wonder what the really bad things were...I am jealous of you, no end. Keep it up.


----------



## apprentice1 (Feb 9, 2005)

I am not a big earner and notice what I could be doing with the money that I guzzle...I grew up in a mom and pop grocery store and a lot of our customers were poor alcoholics. They used to bring their kids in bare-foot in the winter to buy milk and cigarettes, we didn't sell booze, and my mom let them "charge stuff" and at the end of the month ...no money. Yet these same people would come and knock on the house door on Sunday when we were closed and get my mom to go open the grocery for milk that they "forgot to buy" on Saturday night...she did it. She had no idea what was going on. I think maybe, by having just written this post, given myself a better reason to quit.


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

Alcohol helps alot with the anxiety and that's when i get stuck in the vicious cycle :afr


----------



## apprentice1 (Feb 9, 2005)

I don't drink every day, and lots of times I can drink without blacking out and forgetting everything I said and did or the people whose feelings I may have hurt with mean words. This pattern has been going on for years and years. I guess I figure it's okay to keep going like this. That is sick.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

one dumb user name said:


> i flushed al of my booze down the toilet. i have no desire to ever drink again.


I'm several months late in finding this thread, so I know ODUN is still drinking rum and has discovered the wonders of ultra-cheap Old Thompson Whiskey (same brand my cheapskate brother drinks -- I tried it & it's not bad, though I have no basis for comparison as I've never had any other whiskey).

Flushing booze is just plain wrong. Give it away to the needy. Or just save it -- it has a very long shelf life. The thought of thowing away perfectly good things just makes me ill -- my parents taught me never to waste stuff.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

shadowplay said:


> ...Good imported beer is the only thing that can scratch it.
> 
> Since I can't stand crappy beer right now I'm too poor to drink to excess more than once or twice a week.


I personally can't tell the difference between good beer and the cheap stuff. I discovered Steel Reserve, a very cheap brand made by Miller with 8.1% alcohol. I can get a 4 pack of 16 ounce (pint) cans for $1.99. In terms of alcohol per dollar, it's virtually impossible to beat that price with any other beer, wine, or hard liquor. I get the impression that it's made for those who want to get loaded at the absolute minimal cost.

Actually, Steel Reserve doesn't taste bad and I'm not a big fan of beer. It tastes just like Miller or Bud, except the taste is a bit stronger.


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

i used to think that alcohol would make all my anxiety go away, but the several times that i have tried to drink, i've found that it doesn't really have much of an effect on reducing my anxiety. I can definitely feel the effects on the alcohol, as far as slurring words, stumbling around, etc., but i'm still very much aware of my surroundings and the anxiety is still there. I'd like to try drinking more, but I tend to get sick from alcohol easily, so i dunno.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

I have before. It doesn't make me feel any better and its not very pleasant. It just helps me to feel numb...


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> one dumb user name said:
> 
> 
> > i flushed al of my booze down the toilet. i have no desire to ever drink again.
> ...


yeah i guess i fell off the wagon.

i drink two nights a week...friday and saturday.


----------



## Lupus (Oct 29, 2005)

My favorite drink is scotch, neat with a little water or ice if its crappy scotch. I tend to make a bi weekly visit to the bar up the street and waste way to much money on scotch, sometimes like $45 which is alot considering i make no money 

But being from the motherland of microbrewery Oregon i also like a 6 pack of dark beer once in a while. My brew of choice for the last couple years has been Dead Guy Ale made by rogue brewery. In the past i've been a beer nazi and started drinking nothing but belgian ales but thats way to damn expensive. Oh, Chimay how tastey you are...

I enjoy red wine but im not particularly fancy about it or am educated enough to care about what im drinking. I know the difference between rotgut box wine that tastes like kool aid and a nicer say $10 bottle of aged merlot. But thats about it.


----------



## medea (May 6, 2006)

I just went to the liquor store and the guy working there is a tutor in the department I used to work at as an assistant, how awkward! I bought a mini of some new blue stuff and i didn't notice the he put it in a bag and I had already put it in my purse, assuming he just forgot to give it to me I grabbed one right in front of him and walked out with my beer. LOL that is pretty embarrassing.

edited to say: but ummmm blue stuff is good


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Vodka rules!


----------



## fog (Dec 3, 2005)

i haven't had a drink in almost 3 yrs. when i was 17 i had to chug a half micky of vodka in my car just to go to school in the morning. I was drunk every day till i was about 22. then i just got drunk at night, but REALLY drunk. first time i quit drinking was when i was around 26, i was on paxil for the first time, and that stuff made me an out of control alcoholic when i drank, 4 days disappeared and i decieded to quit the paxil. i went on a couple more of those drinking while on paxil episodes over the years ,all ending up in an out of control binge. to make a long story short, i turned out to be one of those stay at home alone an get loaded people (i guess staying at home keeps you out of trouble). i would quit drinking for a couple of years then start again. the hard part for me now is filling the void my only love alcohol left me with


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't drink. In fact I've never even been drunk.


----------



## betty (Jun 3, 2006)

I use to use it to relax me, i am a tence girl. Since meds i cant have it :stu its not good from what i hear. I dont crave it any more really,


----------



## Rindy (Aug 11, 2004)

I used to have a drink to relax me before social situations, and hung out bars quite a bit. However, my hangovers tend to last several days and severely increase my anxiety and depression. Especially if I've done something stupid while I was drunk.
I was very happy when I realized that I could visit a psychiatrist and get meds to help me deal with my anxiety, yet still stay in control. 
For me, alcohol is the devil. I just can't handle it.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I do not consume alcohol. The last drink I had was in New Orleans a few months before Hurricane Katrina. I didn't know bars had drive-thru windows :lol.


----------



## DeusExMachina (Jun 11, 2006)

I used to drink quite a bit and I often used it to quiet the SA demons in my head. It definitely made socializing easier--it took away the hesitation, the nervousness, the self-consciousness. I always liked that place I got in after about 3 or 4 drinks where I was not wasted but I got rid of all the other stuff. If I could be like that normally, that would be beautiful. 

But over the years, I just started to drink too much and it got to the point where I was just staying at home and drinking beer or vodka every night. I was hungover every day and mentally I just didn't feel very well. So I gave it up. 

Sometimes I would like to have a drink again but I have a feeling if I do, I'll be back to swilling V everynight before long.


----------



## apprentice1 (Feb 9, 2005)

Congratulations! DeusExMachina. It may be just a trade-off for me, but the meds I take keep me away from drinking...most of the time. I still have 'episodes', though, and it makes me feel weak-willed and addicted. I hope I can get where you are.


----------



## Phaedra (Jun 20, 2006)

I also feel wonderful and anxiety free when I am drunk. I also feel wonderful when I eat. I decided it was better to be fat than be an alcoholic, so I strictly limit my alcohol intake, and right now I'm on a diet. As usual.


----------



## jerseylemon (May 24, 2006)

Hmmm, I had about 18 beers over the course of the weekend....by myself. Something tells me I need help. :?


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

It has been over 2 months since I have had any alcohol and I feel fine, also 2 months and counting since I have smoked marijuana :banana :banana


----------



## niceperson (Nov 18, 2005)

I think i have an alcohol problem. i can resist drinking very easily, and i find it very easy to not drink when all the people i am with are drinking. but if i start drinking, i start to lose control. i can't really stop, and i get completely out of control. just this last weekend, i got real drunk, and ended up blowing a ton of yayo, and i was trying to hook up with this girl, and according to my friend the next day, my behavior was "completely unacceptable" i really didn't remember what i did, and i feel terrible about it. that was not the way i was raised to act. also, when i drink, i drink large amounts, and it puts me in a pretty ****ty mood for the next two days, and i don't really want to see any of my friends. i think i am going to just give booze up.


----------

